# posting weapons



## FLASH5 (Jan 25, 2006)

HELLO do you think posting your weapons is a good idea please bare with me, now we know that BIG BROTHER is probley reading this and taking notes. do we really want to tell it (BIG BROTHER ) what you own? i am from the K>K>K> state kerry, kennedy and klinton if we fart wrong they will pull your gun permit 6yrs $100, no they want you to go to a saftey class every time you renew so PLEASE BE ADVISED BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU SAY OR DO THERE COMING TO YOUR TOWN TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well first off they know what you have if you go to a store and buy one. Dont think for one moment that when they do a background on a person who is getting a gun that the gun type and cal is not recoreded. If I remember right part of the app you fill out is what brand of gun it is. So if say Bush declairs himself Overloard and takes over everything those of us who are known by other, officeals and such, will be visited if a threat is established. The only other thing we have to be worried of if they take away guns. That would end up with some really bad things. I myself have several guns. All but one of the guns I have gotten from the store was registerd. The other was gotten before these sort of gun laws came about. Also if someone is comign on these boards saying ya we got 20 Mini-14's the other day and am in need of an extended clip or asking what kind of round is best used for stoppign power then they might look into it. But coming on and saying I got several guns and I got one for this type of hunting and one for this and one for this then they would look into if I have a record and what it was for. I dont think they would do anything for it. It is right to bare arms. Also I guess if they want to spend the time and effort to look into the fact I hunt as much as I possibly can and have no past record I feel good that they wasted time to look into me. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have no weapons. I do have rifles, shotguns, pistols, revolvers, baseball bats, knives, bows, arrows and many other things that can be used as a weapon. But, unless I use one as a weapon it remains what it is......... Calling your firearms weapons is exactly what the three K's want you to do.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

well said


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Gohon said:


> I have no weapons. I do have rifles, shotguns, pistols, revolvers, baseball bats, knives, bows, arrows and many other things that can be used as a weapon. But, unless I use one as a weapon it remains what it is......... Calling your firearms weapons is exactly what the three K's want you to do.


Very good point :beer:


----------

